# Paddle rafting Boulder Creek!



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

Just took the 16' Aire down Boulder Creek. Put in above Eben G Fine and took out at 30th. Totally fun and plenty of room. No issues other than needing to duck for lots of low hanging branches.

Let's see some more!


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

If you plan on running it again I would love to go! PM or post a thread and i'll give you a shout!


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Everyone, we have a sweet 9 foot mini me style raft for rent in our shop in Boulder. It's so perfect for boulder creek, and really fun to paddle. 2-3 people is perfect. We also have bigger paddle rafts if there are more people. 

Thanks, 
Nick


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

@ Toni, Where is Eben G Fine? i'm familiar with boulder but i'm not sure what your referring to. Is it a park near the kayaking park? Also you said the take out is at 30th, is it a developed take out or bushwacking? Also, was your boat a self bailer? I have a 14 bucket that i'm considering taking down but was wondering what the water is like. Lots of rapids and holes or just smaller stuff that wouldn't be a problem in the bucket?

@ N. Wigston- Would you offer any discount to us buzzards? I saw that you charge 70 for a half day, any chance of getting a little hook up?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Ebin G Fine park is the whitewater park. Easy raft access is off Canyon, right before it turns and climbs up the canyon proper. No ramp. 100+ yard carry.

I think you'd be fine in a bucket boat, but you might want an extra bucket.

East side of 30th st, river right is easiest take out, but it is a university lot that you shouldn't park in until after 5 pm. There is parking on the west side, bit it is a longer carry from the river.


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the info. I'm headed down there on wednesday to do it if anyone else wants to join!


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm actually changing the price completely on that raft. It will be much lower. I realized it was probably too much for that boat. I think i'll also offer a 3 hour and an overnight rental for that one too, which would be first come first served. I am thinking $25 for a 3 hour rental. does that seem reasonable? 

Nick


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

That sounds like a good deal Nick. What else have you got in the rental fleet? Maybe a 12 or 13'er?


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

we have a 13 foot and a 14 foot paddle raft, and also a 14 and 16 foot rowing raft, as well as a 12 foot fishing rig. The 16 footer and the fishing rig both get rented out on a trailer. so no rigging.


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

25 sounds like a deal. Has anyone spoken for it Wednesday morning? If not can I reserve it for wednesday for a three hour trip?


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

powrider686 said:


> 25 sounds like a deal. Has anyone spoken for it Wednesday morning? If not can I reserve it for wednesday for a three hour trip?


Check availability here: Whitewater Tubing::CKS Rental center:: Raft Rentals :: raft rentals boulder colorado | Whitwater Tube Company, then call or reserve online. More complete instructions on the website.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

We are thinking of R2ing the SD puma down tomorrow, Toni Dave or anyone else interested? If we had kayakers we might put the boy in his kayak too.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Raft*

Toni/Dave,

I would like to get Katherine in one of those rafts this weekend. I will be willing to fork the $ for one of Nicks boats. Lets get a flotilla going.

jb


----------



## cbgt (May 11, 2009)

Nick,

What's the new rate for a 1 day rental? Since it's not updated on your website if I reserve online can I still get the new price?

Thanks!


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm in. Running with catwoman around 6, but we may do another lap earlier. 

I'm giving the Rocky Mountain Rafts' 12 footer a try with an oar frame.

Joe, can Katherine come tomorrow?

powrider686, I did it in a bucket boat years ago...PIA. What time are you running?


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

Toni said:


> Joe, can Katherine come tomorrow?


I think so. I will verify tonight and let you know.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nick, you should offer up some Buzzard deals on partial days on the bigger paddle boats. Get 'em out the after work so people see 'em.


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Toni- Decided to get the little 9 footer, planning on putting in tomorrow around 11 and see what this little playboat can do! If your going tomorrow a group is always a good time and i'd love to have another boat to converse with. Let me know what your plan is.


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Catwoman- What time are you planning on putting in tomorrow?


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

We can't put on until evening, about 6. I work in Denver. We will have a yellow SD puma named Tulip.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey guys. I updated the pricing for the 9 footer, so now we are offering the 3 hour and overnight rental options for really cheap. I also added a 3 hour and overnight option for the 13 footer. Go to this page, and check the calendar for availability. 
Whitewater Tubing::CKS Rental center:: Raft Rentals :: raft rentals boulder colorado | Whitwater Tube Company
Nick


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Toni,
Let me know when you head to BC again, maybe I can come up and meet you. I would love to hop in a paddle raft with you!
Hope all is well up in the bubble: )

B


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey guys, surfed the meat of some good holes today but in the process two of our paddles got away from us. We walked the creek back up from 30th but didn't see them anywhere. If you happen to see them later and can rescue them, i'd love to see them again. It's 2 blue shaft, yellow blade carlisle outfitter paddles. Hope you have fun tonight when you head down.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

YAHOO! That was fun! Didn't se any paddles though.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

That was awesome! And no problem getting a 12' oar rig through at this level.

catwoman...nice work tossing Andy out! Twice


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, I greased his seat before we put on.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Toni said:


> That was awesome! And no problem getting a 12' oar rig through at this level.
> 
> catwoman...nice work tossing Andy out! Twice


 
What level did you run it at? Last year at 700 in a cat the biggest problem was low hanging branches.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

Yesterday's graph shows that it was around 450. I think we put on last night about 6:30. It's 566 now.

Low hanging branches are still a drag  but can be maneuvered around. I only had to duck a few times.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Toni was keeping it in the middle pretty well but if you get off line and wind up near the shore on any of these narrow creeky runs its good to wear glasses in addition to your helmet to protect your eyes from the branches and sticks.

That was kickin' time last night!

-AH


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Boulder Creek closed to tubes and rafts....glad we went wednesday. But still open for kayaks and canoes.
Sheriff to close Boulder Creek to tubing 'for immediate future' - Boulder Daily Camera


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Interesting. Why are they able to close to everyone except kayaks and canoes (per CRS 33-13-111)? Here's a link to the official press release:

Closure of Boulder Creek


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

In the past is has always said closed to tubes and single chambered inflatables i.e. K-mart rafts.

This article says rafts, but I bet they just left the words out.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm going to bet it's phrased wrong and means single chambers and people who are clueless.

I'm going in about an hour...anyone else?!


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Multi chambered rafts are still good to go! (unless the police have changed their stance from the last decade or so) Just no walmart rafts. Last year there were cops hanging out just upstream of Eben G Fine park along the kayak course. They were nice and seemed more focused on keeping people safe than issuing tickets. I ran my shredder past them several times and several other rafts and shredders passed without raising an eyebrow. 

But tubers - even those in wetsuits, pfds, helmets and river shoes were getting pulled out and spoken to. Even though it would be harder to enforce my opinion is that if you have appropriate gear your choice of non-motorized craft should be your own.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

What about SUP'ers?


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Never knew a paddle raft could run boulder creek till now. Inertubed it a bunch as a dumbass kid, thought it was too small for a raft. Doing it next weekend if any one wants to join. What is the lowest level I could get the 13' short bus down would love to get my frontrange friends on the river with me (they don't like to drive). See you on the river beer in coozey saying cheers!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

g, i guess it depends how much you like your boat. If it gets much under 300 you'll star to hit a lot more rocks, but i bet you could pull it off down under 200. The actual ledges in the whitewater park would probably go down to 100, but it'd be a pretty short run.


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks. Don't mind hitting a few rocks like testing my saturn so probably cut it off at 250. Anyone run it since the restrictions are whitewater/multichanbered rafts I see the unprepaired fools. Enjoy the water all and be safe.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

Ran it today, super fun, no hassles.


----------



## muttster (Jan 12, 2009)

Can you go past 30th? or is their not much out there? I work on 55th, and thought it might be fun to boat to work 




Dave Frank said:


> Ebin G Fine park is the whitewater park. Easy raft access is off Canyon, right before it turns and climbs up the canyon proper. No ramp. 100+ yard carry.
> 
> I think you'd be fine in a bucket boat, but you might want an extra bucket.
> 
> East side of 30th st, river right is easiest take out, but it is a university lot that you shouldn't park in until after 5 pm. There is parking on the west side, bit it is a longer carry from the river.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

We ran to walnut and 47th in the raft. You can boat to 55th in a kayak with some bush wacking; Dave did it yesterday. 

Did two laps today. Such a great backyard playground and a good place to get your non-boating friends wet!


----------



## muttster (Jan 12, 2009)

I am going to try to rangle up some paddlers for tomorrow after work. As far as I can tell it is basically keep to the middle and ride straight down.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Mutt, if you work somewhere near the humane society, kaykaing there shuould be easy. If you are in rubber, I would not got lower than the east parking lots on Walnut street.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

Watch out for the dam drop! 

And what great photos we have from Fredrik Marmsater Photography. Thanks Fred!


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

wow. i didn't realize you guys rowed it. Stylin!


----------



## J. Thompson (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey I'd be stoked to tag along if anyone needs another paddle.
I'll buy the first round after!

cheers,

josh


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

J. Thompson said:


> Hey I'd be stoked to tag along if anyone needs another paddle.
> I'll buy the first round after!
> 
> cheers,
> ...


I plan on hitting it around noon on Saturday pm me if you want to join have a couple spots open


----------



## muttster (Jan 12, 2009)

I just walked most of the path by the parking lots on walnut and 47th... where did you pull off? About the only place I saw was where the parking lots drained into the creek (in the middle of all the lots. The water is cruising through there...


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

That's the spot...by the picnic table. There is just a dirt path to a couple of openings by the creek where the raft fits. Too bad you can't boat right under that little bridge into the lot!


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Just a confirmation - floated right past a Parks and Rec guy today on Boulder Creek as he told people they couldn't swim in the river - he waved at us and smiled. We were in a raft and did three laps - lots of fun, no hassles : )


----------

